

Ask HN: Upvote if you want to stop seeing comments about downvoting - jpablo

It seems that lately all HN discussions have at least one comment asking why one comment has been down voted.<p>Of course almost always, by the time I'm reading the comments the situation is already resolved (later people up voted the comment), but that didn't stopped a huge distracting meta thread forming.<p>I for one down vote all comments that talk about the voting system outside "Ask HN" meta threads since the comments are 100% off topic.<p>I here propose the first and second rule of voting:<p>1. Don't talk about voting
2. Vote as you wish<p>Everything will usually resolve without the unnecessary distractions, and if things go out of hand for the bad, pg has show that he is observing and willing to make changes so that the community doesn't collapse.<p>Thoughts?
======
debacle
HN has officially become reddit.

